# Climber/ground crew looking for work Knoxville, TN



## finleyl (Feb 23, 2010)

Motivated individual with four years climbing and ground crew experience. Currently living in Knoxville, TN would like to stay in the area. Excellent work ethic, good attitude, and drug free. Has drivers license and is willing to get CDL if needed. Recently graduated with a BS in Agriculture. 

Resume attached.


----------



## Macgyver510 (Feb 25, 2010)

how much actual time do you have using a saw in a tree...or time with ropes on the ground?


----------



## finleyl (Feb 27, 2010)

I would say that I have been the main climber in perhaps ten trees. I have done a lot more ground work. Rigging is very fresh in my mind as I worked on a big rigging project in February that took about a week. I am very aware of job site safety and put communication with the sawyer as a priority. 

I'm sorry I'm finding it hard to quantify my experience. My last supervisor Joe Wilkie (on the references section of the resume) would be happy to discuss my experience with you if you are interested. As a seasoned arborist he might be better able to communicate my level of ability.

Thanks for the question.


----------



## finleyl (Mar 26, 2010)

*Updated Resume*

Attached an updated copy of my resume with current address etc.


----------

